# Inter -Kultur Haus Интернациональный Дом Творчества > Online конкурсы форума и МОД ИНКУ > 100 рецептов для друзей >  Сластенка

## tanu_sha

Дорогие, друзья :Tender: !!! Приглашаю вас принять участие в конкурсе *«100 рецептов для друзей».* Это конкурс-марафон, состоит из 10 тем (созданных отдельно) . Победителей определим по количеству «спасибо». 
После окончания конкурса – рецепты-победители будут увековечены в форумовской кулинарной книге, которую каждый участник сможет распечатать дома, конечно если есть принтер… или в ближайшем копицентре, если принтера дома нет. Так же в конце года из 100 работ мы выберем самую лучшую (по количеству «спасибо»), автор которой и станет обладателем гран при :Ok: 

Пора ознакомится с *условиями конкурса*:
Один  пост должен содержать только один рецепт.
Рецепт состоит из:
- названия
- фотографии 
- ингредиентов;
- способа приготовления;
- комментариев (по желанию) – расскажите, почему для конкурса вы выбрали именно это блюдо или интересную историю, связанную с ним.

*Темы конкурса:*(созданы отдельно *в этом* подразделе)

 *Сластенка*
Вы умеете печь торты, готовить мороженое или пудинги? Подсластите и наш конкурс

 05-25 декабря выбор лучшего рецепта.

----------


## Millana

Творожное чудо "Золотые капли"[IMG]http://*********org/2228154.jpg[/IMG],                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                             1)Ингредиенты для теста:200г. муки,1/2 пачки разрыхлителя, 65г- маргарина,75г. сахара 
 Все ингредиенты хорошо перемешать и выложить этим тестом форму для торта(желательно разъемную) , чтобы получилась так называемая тарелка с высокими бортами.
2) ингредиенты для внутреннего состава 
500г. творога 
1200г. сметаны. 
3 Желтка 
0,5 литра Молока 
2 Пачки Пудинга Сливочного (можно заменить 2 ст. ложками крахмала + 1 пачку ванилина).
150г. Сахара. 
3)Всё хорошо взбить и вылить  в форму с тестом.
Выпекать в духовке при 175°,  где то 50 Минут. 
4)В это время взбить 3 Белка с 3 ст. ложками сахара  и выложить большими "волнами" на тортик после  (50минутного)выпекания и опять на 15Минут в духовку. Как вытащите из духовки проколите сверху вилкой несколько раз.В местах прокола образуются чуть позже золотые капельки,отсюда и название. Желательно творожному чуду дать остыть полностью.В идеале часов 10.                                                                                                           Почему я решила испечь творожное чудо??? Скажу честно, увидев такую красоту, не могла поверить, что у меня получится.Всегда думала, что только у опытных кулинаров все получается.А вот и нет и у меня  получилось с первого раза.Поэтому теперь не боюсь творить, пробовать что-то новенькое, чего и Вам желаю!!! Удачи Всем!!!!

----------


## Millana

Творожное чудо "Золотые капли" (в разрезе)[IMG]http://*********ru/3125704.jpg[/IMG]

----------

